# Welche Gabel passt zum Faunus LSD?



## weberknecht (9. April 2007)

Hallo Berggeister, ich trage mich mit der Absicht eine neue Forke ins LSD zu schrauben. Zur Auswahl stehen die RS Reba Team Dual Air die wohl auch im aktuellen LSD verbaut ist. Kann man die mit 100 mm fahren oder sollte man den Federweg auf 85 mm (mit Spacer) beschränken? 
Dann könnte mir noch die Magura Menja gefallen, da sie  eine 210er Bremsscheibe zulässt und extrem verwindungssteif ist (Test Bike 04/2007). Käme mir mit 85 kg Fahrergewicht gelegen   Allerdings überschreitet sie mit 107 mm Federweg die BW-Empfehlung (80mm) doch deutlich! 
Gibt mir mal einen Rat!!


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2007)

Also ich fahre eine Marzocchi MX Comp mit angegebenen 100mm Federweg. Und ich finde, dass sich das Rad damit super fährt! Sehr wendig und kein bisschen träge, wie es wohl bei noch größeren Gabeln (>120mm) werden soll (siehe diesen Thread).
Also ich denke, die 107mm wäre einen Versuch wert - wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, das erstmal auszuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (10. April 2007)

.....mit ausprobieren wirds wohl schwierig, da die Menja gerade erst auf dem Markt ist. Was mich verwirrt ist, daß BW auf der Hompage beim LSD in der techn. Ausstattung die Reba Team ausweist, aber auf dem Foto eine Fox zu sehen ist.


----------

